# Collar sizing - HELP



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I am buying gear for our puppy Lincoln, who comes home in 2 weeks. So we don't have him yet.

I have bought a Puppia harness for when we start to take real walks. But for the purpose of a quick trip to potty in the backyard, what size collar should I get him? (I plan to keep the collar attached to the leash by the door and just put it on him when we go out).

He was just under 3 pounds at 7 weeks.

I'm looking at a quick-release one like this:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Martingale-Collar-Buckle-Raspberry/dp/B00AFGBBBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452352076&sr=8-1&keywords=quick+release++dog+collar]Amazon.com : PetSafe Martingale Collar with Quick Snap Buckle, 1" Medium, Raspberry : Pet Collars : Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had to use a kitty collar for the first few weeks


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Have the breeder measure his neck to be sure!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Martingale collar will work fine because it is adjustable as your puppy grows. It will work good for quick trips outdoors but avoid using it on long walks because it is a type of "choke collar." Do not get the medium size, it will be too wide. Get the small size. Petite is too small.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

just a flat regular collar is fine for this sort of thing. You almost have to have him and try one on . It should be snug enough that you can't easily pull it over his head.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> just a flat regular collar is fine for this sort of thing. You almost have to have him and try one on . It should be snug enough that you can't easily pull it over his head.


Yes, I agree Dave, but it should be adjustable so it can be made larger as the puppy grows. I like to adjust Ricky's flat collar so that I can put the tips of two fingers (index and middle fingers) between the collar and his neck. This provides enough slack to be comfortable but tight enough so that it won't slip off.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought a cheap XS and Small quick release from Target along with a small leash and will try it on when I get him.:laugh2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Target XS was what I got for Molly too. She was 3.4 lbs. and it fit great.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Our breeder measured his neck and it's about 7 inches, so she recommended 8 inches max. The XS is 6-9inches (a 3/8th thick one), and the S is 8-12 inches (a 5/8 thick one). Think the small is the best, given it starts at 8 inches and he can grow with it?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

TamaraCamera said:


> Our breeder measured his neck and it's about 7 inches, so she recommended 8 inches max. The XS is 6-9inches (a 3/8th thick one), and the S is 8-12 inches (a 5/8 thick one). Think the small is the best, given it starts at 8 inches and he can grow with it?


Yes.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it will be awhile before your puppies neck grows two inches and the larger size might seem too wide and loose on the neck to start with. Buy something cheap and get a new one after your puppy grows up a bit.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Since you bought both sizes, just try them on when you get puppy and return the one you don't need!


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, for our Mochi, I wasted money ordering before we got her. I bought a small no pull harness (even the XS wouldn't fit) and another ID collar that were too big. We needed a 6-8" collar. At 15 weeks, she still doesn't really fit the harness we have. Get measurements or wait and bring her to the store.


----------

